# B10 Wert für eigenes Produkt ermitteln



## Benni (15 März 2013)

Hallo Forumsnutzer,
wir sind eine Firma, die Linearmotorachsen herstellt. In einigen unserer Motoren sind Haltebremsen verbaut,
welche dazu dienen, den Motor nach einer Abschaltung auf der Achse mechanisch fest zu halten.

Aufgrund einer Kundenanfrage, ist es nun notwendig, dass wir für diese Bremse einen B10 Wert vergeben bzw. ermitteln,
vermutlich damit dieser seine Sicherheitsbeurteilung oder Sicherheitsfunktionen erstellen kann.

Da ich jedoch in diesem Gebiet relativ frisch bin und ich beim Googeln leider immer nur die Information bekommen habe, "Es sind
angaben des Herstellers zu beziehen", es aber keine Verweise gibt was man als Hersteller selbst zu tun hat, wende ich mich nun an euch.

Mich würde es interessieren, ob es irgendwo eine Norm/Richtlinie oder eine Anleitung gibt, wie man seine Eigenen Produkte einzustufen hat. Die z.B. vorschreibt, welche Umgebungseigenschaften vorgeschrieben sind, wieviele Messzyklen gehalten werden müssen oder wieviel unterschiedliche zu messenden Teile zu verwenden sind. 
Ich vermute zumindest, da der Wert B10 vor allem auch in der 13849 immer wieder auftaucht, dass es zur Vergabe dieses Wertes auch gewisse Normen, Richtlinien oder Randbedingungen geben muss.

Über eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß Benni


----------



## hapr (15 März 2013)

Hallo Benni,

wenn die Haltebremse als Sicherheitsbauteil verwendet wird, dann müsste eigentlich auch eine Baumusterprüfung durchgeführt werden (Bauteil nach Anhang IV MRL). Das wird meistens bei einer zertifizierten Stelle durchgeführt (TÜV, BG). Diese kannst Du dann auch fragen, wie sie sich die Ermittlung des B10d Wertes vorstellt (und auch die Festlegung der Randbedingungen). Ein Weg wäre ein Lebensdauertest, bei dem bei einem fehlerfreien Testverlauf ein Anteil als B10d Wert verwendet wird. Das geht aber nur, wenn für die Bremse keine Norm zur Ermittlung des Wertes vorhanden ist. Vielleicht hilft Dir das wenigstens ein bischen.

Harald.


----------



## Benni (18 März 2013)

Hallo Harald, dank dir schon mal für deinen Beitrag.
Hast du mir vielleicht noch einen Tipp, wo ich schauen könnte ob es hierzu schon Normen oder ähnliches gibt?
Wie gesagt, leider bin ich bei meiner bisherigen Suche noch nicht fündig geworden, werde es aber dennoch weiter versuchen.
Danke auch für den Tipp mit den Zertifizierungsstellen, ich habe auch bereits eine angeschrieben, warte aber noch auf deren Antwortmail.

Gruß Benni


----------



## hapr (18 März 2013)

Sorry,

da kann ich Dir nicht weiter helfen. Ist nicht unsere Kompetenz. Da bleibt nur Suchmaschine und Fragen bei Zertifizierungsstelle übrig.

Gruß Harald.


----------



## Benni (18 März 2013)

Alles klar, dennoch danke für die Mühen.


----------



## Safety (14 April 2013)

Hallo,
sehe Dir mal die DIN EN 60947-4-1 Anhang K an. Das könnte Dir helfen.


----------



## Benni (24 Juni 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten, unsere Leiter haben sich nun entschieden die beiden Normen 19973-1 und -2 zu besorgen. Nun muss sich nur noch jemand damit befassen


----------



## hapr (24 Juni 2013)

Na, dann mal viel Spaß.

Habe gerade noch dieses zur Norm im Netz gefunden.
http://www.ima.uni-stuttgart.de/dichtungstechnik/Betrachtungen_zur_Zuverlaessigkeit_und_Lebensdauer_von_HSDR.pdf
Vielleicht hilft's
Harald.


----------

